# Furniture help



## lionstail (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi Everyone, 

I just wanted to get some advice on this dining room hutch. What do you all think? Where have you purchased yours or which manufactures do you like most?

Thank you

http://www.patioandhomefurniture.com/cast-aluminum-patio-furniture.php


----------



## PassionateDIY'er (Feb 28, 2008)

The link brings you to patio furniture, no hutch there. I like the look of Pottery Barn furniture, a little more expensive, but you can get ideas there and then find a store that has something similar.


----------



## DepotDweller (Dec 20, 2007)

we shopped at all the furniture stores in Broward County and finally ended up finding out hutch/buffet and new dining room set at Wood You Unfinished Furniture Florida | Wood You Unfinished Furniture Stores

We couldn't be happier!!! Having 3 cats and a dog, we opted to pay extra to have them stain it for us and it's absolutely beautiful.


----------

